# Tow Vehicle



## charles_1947 (Jun 28, 2014)

We have a Chevy 1500 HD Crew Cab truck and want to know can safely tow 23' - 28' tow hauler, either bumper or fifth wheel?


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would think that would depend on the size of the motor and the rear end ratio. I had a truck same as what you have and I pulled a 19' travel trailer and it was in a strain, the whole time going to PCB.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a pretty big market now days for 5th wheels that can be towed with 1/2 ton trucks. But as H2H1 says, it will depend on size of motor, rear end etc.


----------



## Chris &amp; Marsha (Jul 22, 2014)

We are taking the plunge.  Looking at a Forest River fifth wheel with a dry weight of 10,632 lbs.
Can we pull safely with a Ford F-250 Super Duty Crew Cab with the gasoline 6.2 liter EFI with short bed?
The salesman says "yes", but then again, he's selling an RV.
â€‹Chris


----------



## krsmitty (Jul 23, 2014)

Seems heavy...what are the stats for your truck? You should be able to check out how much weight your truck is rated for towing. I have a 31' 5er and dry is 7700 pounds. Friend of mine tows with a gas F-250. his 5er is around 32' 8000 pounds.


----------



## JustinJohnson (Nov 7, 2014)

You have a Chevy 1500 HD Crew Cab truck. But have you noticed the weight & size that you are towing. Towing is easy, but it depends on the size and weight. Remember that some of the trailer weight will be transferred to the front truck axle.


----------

